# Imortalees log



## Imortalee (Feb 26, 2012)

Starting my log and will post updates

(background info: started at 350 lbs, did a 15 month cut to 200 lbs.

As of today doing a month bulk/recomp type diet of 2400-2700 cals just to fill out and put a bit of muscle back on before I start cutting 

Diet is high protein, mid-high carb, low fats

Cardio 4x a week (7x on a cut)
5 days workout ( body part a day) weekend rest

Would at least like to gain 5-10 lbs this month (starting march 1st)


----------



## Nivek (Feb 26, 2012)

Good luck!looking forward to your progress!


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 27, 2012)

Attached are a before picture (350 lbs, and 200 lbs (today))
Arm day today:

Hammer curls:5x30lbs,5x40lbs, 5x45lbs, 3x50lbs
Tricep pulldown: 10x50lbs 10x60lbs 5x80 lbs
Skull Crushers 10x40lbs 10x50lbs 5x65lbs
Barbell curls: 75xtil failure (27 reps)


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 28, 2012)

Leg day today - Hit a new PR on squat!

Squats 135x5, 150x5, 175x5, 195x5, 225x5, 250x3, 260x1, 275x1 (new PR)
Calve raises: 135x20, 150x10 (1-3 second pause between reps)
Leg press: 95xfailure (36 reps)
Lunges with barbell: 85xfailure (15)
Leg curls: 40x10, 50x10, 60x10
Reverse leg curls: 40x10, 50x10, 60x10

Great workout today


----------



## Imortalee (Mar 1, 2012)

Yesterday  
Chest day:
Flat bench:135x8 (3 sets)
Incline 95x8 (3 sets)
Decline 95x8 (3 sets)
Db pec flies 35x8 (3sets)
Weighted dips 45 lbs x 8
35x5
Normal dips 2x10


----------



## Imortalee (Mar 1, 2012)

Weight: 211(some water weight gain)

Back day: overall good workout for me. tried 275 dl couldn't lockout.

Deadlifts 135x10 155x10 175x10 225x10 250x5 270x1 
5 non assisted pullups
Bent over BB Row: 95x10 105x10 135x5 140x1
Lat pulldown: 70x10 80x10 90x10


----------



## Imortalee (Mar 2, 2012)

Weight:208

Shoulder/traps:
Overhead press 85x8, 95x-10 3 sets. 
Shrugs: 135x10, 155x10, 175x10 225x3 and 1
Deltoid raises 25lb db x10 reps each arm for 3 sets
Rotator cuffs: 20lbsx10 x 3 sets each arm


----------

